# Whats a RC10T new(unassembled)worth?



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys...just looking for a little help/or a few opinions.

I have a (new)old RC10T still in the box unassembled.I bought it back in 1993 and never built it(hiatus from the hobby to start a family).

I have it along with about 6 painted bodies and several sets of front & rear tires(new).
The only things removed from the bags of the kit were the tires/rims,diff lube,& decals.I still have the tires and rims...I went ahead and glued them up(never used).And I still have the diff lube...I just ran out one time and used a little to get thru a rebuild on another ride.The decals are on the six painted bodies.

Just curious what you guys think this is worth???

I have a couple guys that keep asking me to sell it & it's only taking up space in my garage.

X-mas is just around the corner and I need to sell it to buy myself a new toy(oval pan car or 10th Losi Slider).

I just don't want to sell myself short on it...so any advice would be appreciated.

Thx


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

All depends on the buyer, but I would not let it go for less than $250
I would ask here before you let it go, http://www.rc10talk.com/viewforum.php?f=36


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

That is a piece of history there. I would not go lower than 400.


----------



## R.C. (Sep 18, 2007)

http://images.google.com/url?q=http...il.jpg&usg=AFQjCNFyDk6enPEu6546tYttsjsD_omYaQ


----------



## wade (Mar 7, 2002)

Look over on dirtoval.com. The have a Vintage r/c forum. I know its dirt oval, but I have seen pictures of restored jrx-2', rc10's etc on there etc. Those guys would be interested in your find I'm sure.


----------

